# SHTF Invasion ?



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey everyone I was just wondering what your thoughts are about this theory of mine, now of course I know " anything is possible " but I think Russia/China/Japan is going to invade the U.S, maybe just one of them, maybe all three or a combination I don't know, just a general super power. I mean the U.S is top dog when it comes to military technology, the way I look at it as a citizen is they're going to take down the best first and sort out the rest later. I mean we all know that in a gun fight you want to take out the best first right, I mean if this undefined super power knocks the U.S out of it's way who else is there to really stop them ? I'm preparing for an invasion of the United States of America, because all out genocide from a force would cause an all out destruction of the continental United States as we know it. It's just my theory, what are your thoughts ?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wolverines!


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Grinch said:


> Hey everyone I was just wondering what your thoughts are about this theory of mine, now of course I know " anything is possible " but I think Russia/China/Japan is going to invade the U.S, maybe just one of them, maybe all three or a combination I don't know, just a general super power. I mean the U.S is top dog when it comes to military technology, the way I look at it as a citizen is they're going to take down the best first and sort out the rest later. I mean we all know that in a gun fight you want to take out the best first right, I mean if this undefined super power knocks the U.S out of it's way who else is there to really stop them ? I'm preparing for an invasion of the United States of America, because all out genocide from a force would cause an all out destruction of the continental United States as we know it. It's just my theory, what are your thoughts ?


You been listening to Dave Hodges?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> Wolverines!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Japan? Seriously?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the greatest threat is someone, exactly like Obammy, calling in the Blue Helmets to back up his administration from falling .... civil war splits the country and the Euro & Asian "rescuers" colonize their piece of the pie ....


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

neonoah said:


> I think the nasty way this monkey nasty administration is, that the country will be swamped in disease and the cdc will be used as a disposal service. That's why they militarized.


You are dead on right! Stay tuned!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Invasion of the continental US, . . . pipe dream for most of the worlds' dictators / rulers / etc.

Probabliity? Something below Zero, . . . and I'm not talking the temperature.

Now change that to a major and massive EMP attack on the US, Canada, and Alaska, . . . you may have something there.

Once the US, Canada, and Alaska are busy just trying to stay warm and feed the ones that are left, . . . the rest of the world is ripe for whatever takeover they want to do.

That is my worst fear, . . . then the gubment takeover / martial law / etc. is my next in line.

YMMV

May God bless,
Dwgiht


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well Russia and japan both did try to invade; Russia made it to California and japan didn't make it past Alaska- they both eventually gave up do to the overwhelming civil forces wearing the uniform of bib overalls and carrying a double barrel shotguns from grandpas minute man militia.
china just said "woo too fooy -no waket wurt tat."
so yah the only country that has been successful is Mexico and we can thak ICE for that. "50 cent MR, so I can get green card, please. "


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We are already being invaded from within by our own extreme liberal government, as long as we retain the 2nd Amendment, I don't think an invasion from a foreign military will happen, we have the largest standing army in the world, it's the armed citizens.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Grinch said:


> Hey everyone I was just wondering what your thoughts are about this theory of mine, now of course I know " anything is possible " but I think Russia/China/Japan is going to invade the U.S, maybe just one of them, maybe all three or a combination I don't know, just a general super power. I mean the U.S is top dog when it comes to military technology, the way I look at it as a citizen is they're going to take down the best first and sort out the rest later. I mean we all know that in a gun fight you want to take out the best first right, I mean if this undefined super power knocks the U.S out of it's way who else is there to really stop them ? I'm preparing for an invasion of the United States of America, because all out genocide from a force would cause an all out destruction of the continental United States as we know it. It's just my theory, what are your thoughts ?


If they could don't you think they would have tried someplace a wee bit easier and closer to home - Taiwan


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Your attackers are already on this soil and in their assault in motion. You elected them.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Our belief that a conventional invasion is impossible seems dangerous to me. Never underestimate the enemy.

Read "Vandenberg" by Oliver Lange for a very believable scenario of how the Soviets could take over the US with the use of poison in the water supply of only one city.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Your attackers are already on this soil and in their assault in motion. You elected them.


The invaders are already here. We elected them and their armies are streaming across the border as we speak.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Russia is in no condition to mount a war. No money, barely keeping their oil economy solvent, hence the bed sharing with Syria, and old technology. Not much threat.
Japan is a staunch ally and their constitution forbids an army. They can only have a defense force.

China... China is a different beast.
They don't have the money either, but they also don't care. They hold a large portion of our debt, and could take us by the short hairs if they wanted to.
They are developing offensive naval options that match, and by some accounts exceed, our own. They have a diligent conscripted army and more than enough people to fill the empty spaces.

However, why would they? What could be gained by attacking their #1 customer?
Think of all the crap we import from there. We hold up their economy with our gluttony. Why would they give that up?

Logistically speaking, America is nearly invulnerable to invasion.
We have the world's most capable and well equipped Navy to defend out coastlines.
We only have two borders by which a ground force could cross. Canada won't be assisting anyone. They need us. Mexico is already sending their invasion force, but if the U.S. were knocked back a few decades, all those reasons for people coming here would be gone. They don't want their own people coming back by the hundreds of thousands, and thus wouldn't assist a foreign nation with invading us without extremely profitable promises.
Paratrooping in, ala Red Dawn, would be disastrous due to the 100 million gun owners in this country.

Our one true weakness is our electrical grid. We are vulnerable to EMP, and such an attack could put us in the dark for 10 years or more.
With no power, and minimal communications, an invasion *could* slip in and most states wouldn't know enough about it in time to do anything. Our response efforts would be minimal at best.
Until we harden our grid against this threat, we still have a weakness.

Now, who is foolish enough to try it?
Russia? Nope.
China? Nope.
Iran??? Yes.
While wars of our past have been waged over land and resources, Iran wants to wipe us out just out of spite. They don't like that we are allies with Israel, and would give no second thought to eliminating us if they could. There is no "what would they stand to gain" question with them.
We know, from defectors and recovered documents, that they've been working on an EMP for the better part of a decade.
Let's hope they never achieve that goal.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The invasion is already in progress.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Russia is in no condition to mount a war. No money, barely keeping their oil economy solvent, hence the bed sharing with Syria, and old technology. Not much threat.
> Japan is a staunch ally and their constitution forbids an army. They can only have a defense force.
> 
> China... China is a different beast.
> ...


I agree with your overall assessment. I would only add the nut job in North Korea to your fools list. Like Iran he does not care and I actually think he thinks he can win.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I agree with your overall assessment. I would only add the nut job in North Korea to your fools list. Like Iran he does not care and I actually think he thinks he can win.


As much of a fool as he is, I think he does care.
If he's anything like his idiot father, he only uses threats to secure more aide from the U.N. and other nations. We don't see it in the media due to their control on what gets out, but the people of NK are miserable, starving, and mostly high.
Every time Ill would make a threat during the Clinton years, the world would respond by giving him food/medicine/ect.
Now, with Un, unless he's a real dunderhead, he'll likely continue the same strategy.
Yes, he's a loon, but SK is itching for a reason and China has already said they don't like his new tone. If he did anything offensive, it would be the last action of the DPRK.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Excellent post Kauboy!!!!!! I agree 100% with your notion along with Preparedones idea of North Korea being fool hardy, those where my assesments before I even read the thread entirley. 

I don't care how many soldiers China can field, our submarines and or our carrier's would obliterate any invading force before it got within sniffing distance of Hawaii. I also don't see a major power doing anything nuclear because they know our counterattack would wipe them off the face of the earth.

What I fear more than anything right now are dirty bomb style attacks, some kind of crude low yield nuke thats exploded like an IED, or most of all a biological "suicide bomber." Biological agents take far less sophisticated technology to develop if you can get a pathogen to be airborne, thats downright scary stuff.

Our grid is vulnerable and it would take a hit at first but I think we would recover much more quickly than we fear, its amazing what America can do when its united for a common purpose.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You may think it's impossible but over half of our population is worthless and a liability. How many will stand and fight? How many are capable? 

Just look at what China is doing with it's military lately. New subs, new fighter jets and new cruise missiles designed to take out large ships under radar. Wonder what's up with that?? 

All China and Russia needs to do is collapse our power grid, which they have been hacking into for years. Allow us to fight and destroy our own country over a year with no food and power. Do that in the late summer so we can't harvest the last crop. Let winter help with the starvation and the death toll. Then march in and take over.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> You may think it's impossible but over half of our population is worthless and a liability. How many will stand and fight? How many are capable?
> 
> Just look at what China is doing with it's military lately. New subs, new fighter jets and new cruise missiles designed to take out large ships under radar. Wonder what's up with that??
> 
> All China and Russia needs to do is collapse our power grid, which they have been hacking into for years. Allow us to fight and destroy our own country over a year with no food and power. Do that in the late summer so we can't harvest the last crop. Let winter help with the starvation and the death toll. Then march in and take over.


That is indeed a very plausible scenario, Chipper, . . .

But the two things most people do not understand: it would take a huge armada of ships to cross the ocean with enough troops to do any real damage, . . . they will have to bring their own food / ammo / other "stuff" to keep it going, . . . requiring another huge armada of ships.

AND, . . . as Yamamoto said some 75 or so years ago, . . . "Behind every blade of grass", . . . would be an American with a gun.

Your scenario, . . . coupled with an major EMP strike or two would seriously cripple us, . . . but there would still be some left to carry on the fight, . . . and it would be bloody, bloody, bloody.

A battle fought by us under the theme of "decimate and retreat" rather than trying to "hold the ground", . . . would very quickly wear out the supply chain, . . . as well as those being supplied. As they move forward, . . . finding the bodies of their friends and buddies littering the landscape like poisoned cockroaches, . . . they may then decide that they don't really need to do this.

And if not, . . . it will be one costly war for them in terms of body count alone. Lots of us would be there, . . . with whatever we had, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I think there will be no invasion ,,,,,,,,, it's going to be a "Muslim war " here in the states ,,,,,,,, That's when the South will rise again to get even with all of them damn Muslims ,,,,,,, they say the south is a raciest ,,,,,,,,,,,,, then I guess we have to do what we are accused of ,,,,,,,,,, So with that said "Obamazz kiss my southern azz" sorry I am out of coffee tell Wednesday ,,,, hot tea don't work for me ,,,,,,,, so I will be for shore speaking my mind ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,LMAO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, this is fun :joyous:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Chipper said:


> You may think it's impossible but over half of our population is worthless and a liability. How many will stand and fight? How many are capable?
> 
> Just look at what China is doing with it's military lately. New subs, new fighter jets and new cruise missiles designed to take out large ships under radar. Wonder what's up with that??
> 
> All China and Russia needs to do is collapse our power grid, which they have been hacking into for years. Allow us to fight and destroy our own country over a year with no food and power. Do that in the late summer so we can't harvest the last crop. Let winter help with the starvation and the death toll. Then march in and take over.


kuaboy- that is an excellent well thought out assessment bit of them. about all I can add is N korea is a push over they could start something but everyone would come down on them so hard they would be crapping diamonds.

chipper--I can tell that you never served in the armed forces. first we have a regular force 24-7-365,then we have a reserve force ready to go in 48 hours, then we have national guard each state has basically it's own army and then we have all the Vet's even if they are a quadriplegic confined to a wheel chair they will fight to the last and then if the invaders make it through all of those they then have to face a very pissed off civilian population that has watched their sons and daughters get run over, no man you don't mess with a mommy eagle and defiantly not her chicks.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Targetshooter, is it raciest to show extreme prejudice to a Religion? If China etc take out our power grid, wouldn't it make the Imported Muslims feel more like they were back in their Original Lands redesigned by America? Everyone worrying about all those Christian peons poring across Our border would have to rethink their position, and consider them fresh recruits; physically capable and already skilled in evasion tactics. Hopefully enough of America's voters will rise to the challenge and oust the failed dictator within the oval office and banish his cronies for a couple of terms. :lol:

But in all seriousness, barring a catastrophic (or combined multiple) event of Super Volcano magnitude, a ground invasion of America (North America) isn't worth the loss in foodstuffs let alone the attrition of forces required. JMHO.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

First off a major invasion onto US soil if highly unlikely, but I guess stranger things could happen. I think that without a major event here first, no country or countries together would think about something like this even with the people in charge. Now with that being said I looked up what I could and added the places that I found them at and here is what I came up with.

1,145,039 active per https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_military_deployments
461,796 National Guard per https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Guard_of_the_United_States
1,606,835 total

Overseas
150,000 + active per per https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_military_deployments
17,707 National Guard per https://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/natsec/RS22451.pdf (2007 closet I could find)
167,707 total

This leaves 1,439,128 active and National Guard troops in the US.

World active totals per RANKED: World's 20 strongest militaries - Business Insider

Russia 766,055 (no. 2 on the list)
China 2,333,000 (no. 3 on the list)
India 1,325,000 (no. 5 on the list)
Japan 247,173 (no. 4 on the list)
Japan learned that we don't play games, the hard way and now is an ally. (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_relations_of_the_United_States). China has too much to lose if something was to happen to us. Russia even know they would love to, don't have the manpower or budget for something like that. The only country that would have the military manpower would be China. The numbers above, like several on this post has said doesn't include veterans or others that would take up arms in this kind of situation.

Whatever you are prepping will only help if that situation does not come to fruition. Just prepping in general will help out if it's only a minor incident that happens.

Disclaimer, I know that all that you find on the internet is not real, just trying to get an idea for the subject, take it how you will.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Bring it on!...show me watcha got! invading the U.S. would make it very costly for anyone who tried it since we are the most armed bunch of gun loving prepping bunch of constitution loving fools on this earth.......Hankering for a fight?.come on you bunch of wussie foreigners.at least a third of this country is ready for you!.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Grinch said:


> Hey everyone I was just wondering what your thoughts are about this theory of mine, now of course I know " anything is possible " but I think Russia/China/Japan is going to invade the U.S, maybe just one of them, maybe all three or a combination I don't know, just a general super power.
> 
> Clipped for brevity
> 
> It's just my theory, what are your thoughts ?


In 1944 the combined powers of the United States and the United Kingdom invaded Normandy. To do this, they turned England, Scotland and Wales into the world's largest military base... the ENTIRE country was a "stepping off" facility.

The Allies rehearsed the invasion for MONTHS, built portable ports, landing craft and LST's, gliders, air transports... when D-Day arrived, they Allies crossed the English channel and fought for a foothold on the Normandy coast. The invasion was not a "sure-thing", in fact if the German high command hadn't acted stupidly it was a very close proposition.

One might note that Normandy is about 100 miles from Portsmouth.

Compare that to what you are describing and consider the invasion routes.

You pretty much have 4 options.

1) An invasion force crossing the Atlantic or the Pacific.

2) An invasion force coming in from Mexico (after crossing the Atlantic or Pacific)

3) An invasion force coming in from Canada (after crossing the Atlantic or Pacific)

4) An invasion force coming via Air (after crossing the Atlantic or Pacific to get to their jumping-off point).

All of these routes of invasion are ENTIRELY unworkable.

First, let's consider trying to launch an invasion force big enough to be a threat to the USA and sailing it across the Atlantic or Pacific. Frankly, no country on earth has NEARLY enough sea-lift capacity to embark such a force... the ships simply do not exist. Even if they did, one might note that we have two things that they would struggle with... those things are called the US Navy and US Air Force.

There is zero, and I do mean ZERO, chance that any convoy of 1,000 ships (which don't exist) could load up with division after division of tanks/helicopters/whatever without going unnoticed. If such a convoy (again of ships that do not exist) were to set out, they would live a very short life and end in a very spectacular way.

OK, so since the sea route is out, that leaves Canada and Mexico. Feel free to cross Canada off the list. Worrying about invasion through Canada is just stupid.

Mexico? Here's what it would take. SOMEHOW, perhaps secretly, over years, a foreign power could slowly ship tanks/helicopters/apc's into Mexico and store them in some super secret place by the THOUSANDS (which is what it would take). OK so far? Then they would have to bring in a few HUNDRED THOUSAND troops somehow, and send them to their secret depots. The troops would have to get ready, load up their gear and invade the USA, ALL WITHOUT ANY HINT that ANY of this was happening.

OK, so let's pretend this impossible task was actually possible, and that China or Russia (the only two countries that could possibly do it) did this... and they invaded. You do realize that we spend 14 times as much on our military as the next seven nations in the world, COMBINED, right?

It would take about zero seconds for the US to have air superiority, and then it would be a massacre.

That's the thing about spending 14 times as much on your military as the next seven nations combined, if nothing else you do have all the toys you need.

Not to mention the 1,800 active nuclear warheads we currently have in the inventory, as a special present to the host country of any invading force.

Bottom line, NOBODY is crazy enough to try this.

Much better shoot a few nukes into the atmosphere over our country and kill our society with an EMP.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

neonoah said:


> Billion stupid gimme gimme africans
> Billion stupid kill you rape you muzzrats and "hogs in sheets!"
> Billion+ bent skulled u slave! U slave! Commies
> Now add Mexico city, faggafornia and black lives matter.
> ...


Does anyone else struggle to comprehend these stream-of-consciousness posts?
I'm not quite sure what your message was, but I think you're claiming to be some kind of robot?
Did.. did I get that right?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm puzzled by it also. Is this some new form of communication?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I'm puzzled by it also. Is this some new form of communication?


Communication involves both sides actually being to understand what is being stated... with this one, I think it's more like rage-fueled stream-of-consciousness blah blah blah.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Sort of like Belushi in Animal House, at times passion outweighs punctuation. Unlike sitting across a checkerboard, you can't ask someone to slow their roll on a keyboard. Best synopsis I can come with.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> In 1944 the combined powers of the United States and the United Kingdom invaded Normandy. To do this, they turned England, Scotland and Wales into the world's largest military base... the ENTIRE country was a "stepping off" facility.
> 
> The Allies rehearsed the invasion for MONTHS, built portable ports, landing craft and LST's, gliders, air transports... when D-Day arrived, they Allies crossed the English channel and fought for a foothold on the Normandy coast. The invasion was not a "sure-thing", in fact if the German high command hadn't acted stupidly it was a very close proposition.
> 
> ...


Unless of course...if there is treason from within.

"A nation can survive its fools, and even the ambitious. But it cannot survive treason from within. An enemy at the gates is less formidable, for he is known and carries his banner openly. But the traitor moves amongst those within the gate freely, his sly whispers rustling through all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself. For the traitor appears not a traitor; he speaks in accents familiar to his victims, and he wears their face and their arguments, he appeals to the baseness that lies deep in the hearts of all men. He rots the soul of a nation, he works secretly and unknown in the night to undermine the pillars of the city, he infects the body politic so that it can no longer resist. A murderer is less to fear."

Marcus Tullius Cicero


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

neonoah said:


> The low qs and posers wouldn't bother me joining the muzzos.....but to topic:
> I'm not sure I understand? Isn't your cutesy poo state the largest enemy stronghold until arizona? Aren't your people more dependent on illegal bodies and trade to be so clever and bourgois?
> (I think you should worry more about your diseasy own than trying to take pot shots at me. But, you are clever and people follow your lead....)


I'm starting to think English isn't your first language.
That would certainly explain the communication disconnect.
You failed to ever provide an introduction post, so I can't possibly know to be sure.

I wasn't taking a "pot shot" at you. I sincerely cannot make sense of most of the things you post.
I'm fully literate, and have an extensive vocabulary, so I would be hard pressed to be convinced that the miscommunication is a fault of mine.
That being said, my linguistic skills only extend to my own language, and this could be the limitation. Different areas, though they may speak the same root language, could have different dialects.
The best advice I can give is to perhaps hold back on the nicknames or abbreviated nouns, and just spell out exactly what you're meaning to say until we can better learn your vernacular.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

It appears that there are far more of US concerned with Benedict Arnold than repelling outsiders from crossing our borders. neo-noah it is one of our greatest assets that we harbor the tired and poor, but it would be nice if they took the concept of immigration a bit more serious.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

neonoah said:


> Billion stupid gimme gimme africans
> Billion stupid kill you rape you muzzrats and "hogs in sheets!"
> Billion+ bent skulled u slave! U slave! Commies
> Now add Mexico city, faggafornia and black lives matter.
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

neonoah said:


> The low qs and posers wouldn't bother me joining the muzzos.....but to topic:
> 
> HIDALGO - At least 7,000 Cuban refugees are expected to come to the border in the next coming days.
> 
> ...


Okay 3 of the people that have publicly stated there is a communication barrier are Texans, can you repeat with a southern drawl?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Are Y'all discriminating against Florida Cracker's Watchman? I realize that New York is North Texas, but Florida ain't South East Texas!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Japan no, but the other two possibly. Of course I only think they would invade if our country was in chaos such as a civil war or Martial Law. Other than that you can sleep pretty well at night. Except for the alien invasion. THAT is going to happen. In fact its happening already (cue the X-Files music)


----------



## keen (Nov 14, 2012)

Funny about the Cubanos coming into Texas. We have been trying to get a trip together to go to Cuba for our vintage car group. In order for people with American passports to get off a plane or ship in Cuba you have to book your trip through a Cuban government approved tour group. Meanwhile Cubanos stroll across the international bridge into Texas.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

to answer the question about neonoah---
I think he is just a hater and put on earth for our entertainment.:joyous:
and yes English is not the primary language ---BAD English is.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Japan no, but the other two possibly. Of course I only think they would invade if our country was in chaos such as a civil war or Martial Law. Other than that you can sleep pretty well at night. Except for the alien invasion. THAT is going to happen. In fact its happening already (cue the X-Files music)


yes we know all about sasquatch being scouts for the alien races--oooohhhweeee oooohhhhweeee -creepy music playing it's the best I can do.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

here we are now entertain us -smells like team sprit.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

and for your information you funnel necked cum junky -I was born American so piss off


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh yeah I'm going to me banned for a while for that one .
so see yah all in a couple weeks or months or something.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Grinch said:


> Hey everyone I was just wondering what your thoughts are about this theory of mine, now of course I know " anything is possible " but I think Russia/China/Japan is going to invade the U.S, maybe just one of them, maybe all three or a combination I don't know, just a general super power. I mean the U.S is top dog when it comes to military technology, the way I look at it as a citizen is they're going to take down the best first and sort out the rest later. I mean we all know that in a gun fight you want to take out the best first right, I mean if this undefined super power knocks the U.S out of it's way who else is there to really stop them ? I'm preparing for an invasion of the United States of America, because all out genocide from a force would cause an all out destruction of the continental United States as we know it. It's just my theory, what are your thoughts ?


It's not a likely scenario but possible as you say.

If our nuclear capabilities/defenses were defeated it would be very likely. Espionage is very important part of our defense network.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Chipper said:


> You may think it's impossible but over half of our population is worthless and a liability. How many will stand and fight? How many are capable?
> 
> Just look at what China is doing with it's military lately. New subs, new fighter jets and new cruise missiles designed to take out large ships under radar. Wonder what's up with that??
> 
> All China and Russia needs to do is collapse our power grid, which they have been hacking into for years. Allow us to fight and destroy our own country over a year with no food and power. Do that in the late summer so we can't harvest the last crop. Let winter help with the starvation and the death toll. Then march in and take over.


I believe just like everyone else here that it is nearly impossible for any nation to invade our country by force. The cost would be too great for it to be worthwhile.

I think that Chippers post is the only scenario that could work for anyone. They wouldn't have to come in with force. They could just pretend to be here helping out with food, water and medical care. This would be the perfect excuse to bring in all their forces without a shot being fired. Once on the ground with all their "humanitarian" forces they can begin occupying.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no we can be invaded but like stated what would the price be?
then what happens when we invade them.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

another factor besides the military is all the law enforcement everywere I don't think they would sit by and watch


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

phrogman said:


> I believe just like everyone else here that it is nearly impossible for any nation to invade our country by force. The cost would be too great for it to be worthwhile.
> 
> I think that Chippers post is the only scenario that could work for anyone. They wouldn't have to come in with force. They could just pretend to be here helping out with food, water and medical care. This would be the perfect excuse to bring in all their forces without a shot being fired. Once on the ground with all their "humanitarian" forces they can begin occupying.


It's already happening with the influx of Muslims in the last 7 years, they aren't even contributing anything to cover their intent


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Prepper News said:


> Unless of course...if there is treason from within.
> 
> "A nation can survive its fools, and even the ambitious. But it cannot survive treason from within. An enemy at the gates is less formidable, for he is known and carries his banner openly. But the traitor moves amongst those within the gate freely, his sly whispers rustling through all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself. For the traitor appears not a traitor; he speaks in accents familiar to his victims, and he wears their face and their arguments, he appeals to the baseness that lies deep in the hearts of all men. He rots the soul of a nation, he works secretly and unknown in the night to undermine the pillars of the city, he infects the body politic so that it can no longer resist. A murderer is less to fear."
> 
> Marcus Tullius Cicero


Tin foil hat land, my friend.

There are too many people in the US Military who really actually do believe their oaths.

Dude would get fragged.

And while I am all for learning the classics, Cicero lived 2,000 years ago and the world that he knew was absolutely, positively NOTHING like the world is today.

Nothing.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you said fragged --that made me smile.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm more worried about taken from within than from the outside. Roy


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Tin foil hat land, my friend.
> 
> There are too many people in the US Military who really actually do believe their oaths.
> 
> ...


Dude...I gotta hang out with you sometime...that's some great stuff you're smoking


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> you said fragged --that made me smile.


Bringing back Quake 2 memories or the real thing?


----------



## Preppersaurusrex (Jan 31, 2016)

I think the invasion of the USA has begun. Muslims are the invaders, they have been taking over entire towns and expanding everyday. We aren't going to get the paratroopers and massive invasion like D-Day or Pearl Harbor. It's a slow deliberate invasion, like bad cholesterol unchecked it one day stops the heart of the free man.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

never saw quake 2 is it a movie? what's it about?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Preppersaurusrex said:


> I think the invasion of the USA has begun. Muslims are the invaders, they have been taking over entire towns and expanding everyday. We aren't going to get the paratroopers and massive invasion like D-Day or Pearl Harbor. It's a slow deliberate invasion, like bad cholesterol unchecked it one day stops the heart of the free man.


rather have my heart stop as a free man than let it beat otherwise.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I think a lot of what many have said rings true but I think it will come a little differently and has been going on for a long time....get a foot hold on the soil you seek to control (check and done), open up a logistics support network that will work...Check and done), create dissention by turmoil, using indigenous leaders and their followers (Traitors and blind followers) (check and done), saturate with people who have no love of the democratic form of government and those prone to ideological radicalism...then start creating the sub network of operating cells, support cells, special activities cells...such as saboteurs, propaganda, when the time is right execute in the steps;

Create an event that pits large sect of the US against others...such as we have today.
Pass laws to disarm and seize weapons, activate the military..(many, many, will walk away from that assainment, but they leave a criminal and traitor...)start collecting weapons... violence ensues...Martial law installed...
Call for support via the United nations who will ensure that no "war crimes" are being perpetrated and to keep the peace...bet they won't have tape over their magazines......call for nato support for disarming militia...after all it. (A weapons ban) will be seen as a legitimate law and reasonable by the member states., so that American soldiers don't have to openly war against the militiamen. Cut interstate travel off....starve out cities/states that don't comply...Military predominantly falls into a level of chaos with more and more leaving , units being combined and stood down are replaced by Nato or UN troops....

Finally security is in place...most large groups targeted are removed....federal government agrees to use UN as the governing body with NATO its western hemisphere peace enforcement mechanism.

The whole fiasco forces a lot of amendments to the constitution...states government leaders still in will sign and we have a European like constitutions, but with a UN (now empowered here by socialist government conspirators....no big war....just enough to ensure we can't wage one any more, as our military will be partially dispersed into the ranks of both NATO and the UN. The muzzies will just be the excuse to remain as they hit us with terror tactics for decades and keep us fighting them and attrition sets in...all weapons factories, etc, out of business in the US...Major fire power saved for the next poor free country to fear.


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

I am actually reading a book right now that came highly recommend to read from this forum and it's about America being taken over by Russia


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

coates776 said:


> I am actually reading a book right now that came highly recommend to read from this forum and it's about America being taken over by Russia


It would help if you actually named the book. Might be difficult to find it based on your post.....


----------

